# sticking speedo



## leebob (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello,

Looking for a bit of help regarding my speedo. My motorhome is a 2001 autohomes wild wind on a peugeot chassis. Speedo works fine most of the time on short trips. However, on the motorway, after about an hour, the speedo sticks at 60 mph. When slowing down it jumps back down to 40, then sticks there. If i tap the top of the dashboard it works again once i'm going over 40. So basically a few hard taps or a gentle tap on the dahboard glass cures the problem.

I've read numerous speedo related problems on here but nothing seems to match my symptoms. It also appears to be worse if the heater is on the windscreen so i'm thinking heat is causing expansion somewhere perhaps. I'm reasonably confident it is not gearbox related, trip and mileage still work fine, just a sticking speedo needle?


----------

